# Natural gas grill - location of shutoff?



## MikeC (Jul 7, 2012)

Exterior natural gas grill with quick-disconnect device on 1/2' pipe out the side of the house 3 to 4 inches.  Per 2009 IRC G2420.5 and subsequent sections, where does the shut off valve need to be?  Outside the house?  Inside the house at the T fitting - could be conidered a manifold?

I was almost ready to require a sediment trap, but I did figure out that it isn't required for outdoor grills.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 8, 2012)

If the piping is ONLY for the grill we allow a remote shut off valve at the tank (propane). It must be permanently labeled and a dedicated gas branch. Otherwise it needs to be outside before the quick disconnect. (readily accessible) within 6' of the grill.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 8, 2012)

I would agree with Daddy-O- and no" sediment trap" required.A drip leg would be for wet gas.


----------



## ICE (Jul 8, 2012)

California plumbing code doesn't require a shut-off valve in the case that you have cited.  We didn't adopt the IRC plumbing sections, so my answer may not mean anything to you.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 8, 2012)

MikeC said:
			
		

> where does the shut off valve need to be? Outside the house?


*G2420.5 (409.5) Appliance shutoff valve**. *

Each _appliance _shall be provided with a shutoff _valve _in accordance with :Next('./icod_irc_2012_24_sec018_par008.htm')'>Section G2420.5.1, :Next('./icod_irc_2012_24_sec018_par009.htm')'>G2420.5.2 or :Next('./icod_irc_2012_24_sec018_par010.htm')'>G2420.5.3.

*G2420.5.1 (409.5.1) Located within same room. *

The shutoff _valve _shall be located in the same room as the _appliance_. The shutoff _valve _shall be within 6 feet (1829 mm) of the _appliance_, and shall be installed upstream of the union, connector or quick disconnect device it serves. Such shutoff _valves _shall be provided with access. _Appliance shutoff valves _located in the firebox of a _fireplace _shall be installed in accordance with the _appliance _manufacturer’s instructions. 

Quote; Daddy-0- ... it needs to be outside before the quick disconnect. (readily accessible) within 6' of the grill. 





			
				MikeC said:
			
		

> Inside the house at the T fitting - could be conidered a manifold?


*G2420.5.3 (409.5.3) Located at manifold.*

Where the _appliance shutoff valve_ is installed at a manifold, such shutoff valve shall be located within 50 feet (15 240 mm) of the _appliance_ served and shall be readily accessible and permanently identified. The _piping_ from the manifold to within 6 feet (1829 mm) of the _appliance_ shall be designed, sized and installed in accordance with :Next('./icod_irc_2009_24_sec012.htm')'>Sections G2412 through :Next('./icod_irc_2009_24_sec019.htm')'>G2419.

IMHO No. Aside from commercial installations, generally manifolds in residential dwellings are installed with CSST that are premanufactuered assemblies. 



Francis


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 9, 2012)

Quote; Daddy-0- ... it needs to be outside before the quick disconnect. (readily accessible) within 6' of the grill.

I agree with Daddy-O and Francis, even though it is apparently natural gas and not propane.


----------

